# stroke



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi,i woke this morning to walk our Husky [14yrs old] to find that she was stumbleing and couldnt walk hardly at all,so i rushed her to the doctor and he said that she had a stroke and may be able to bounce back and get alot of her walking back to normal and all.Has anyone had any pets survive and get back in shape after suffering a stroke,and if so how long did it take?We are so worried about her,is there anything we can do for her to help?The doctor said there isnt any meds or anything and that it will just take time to see what will happen.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

My late rottie/chowchow mix had a stroke when she was about 11 years old. The horrible emergency vet originally told us she had a brain tumor, and prescribed her phenobarbital. We took her to her regular vet for a second opinion, he took her off the medicine and diagnosed it as a stroke, and she fully recovered. She lived for another 5 years, and just passed away last November from metastasized cancer. 

So yes, she fully recovered, and was very healthy until a couple months before she passed away. The only way you could tell she had a stroke was, half of her smile was crooked, one side drooped a little (it wasn't like that before her stroke). We called her Elvis.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you so much for your quick reply,and i am so sorry to hear your pet passed away,but can you remember how long it took her to recover from the stroke,the vet couldnt really say,but he said it may take a couple of weeks,but i just hope it is soon.Its really hard for her to even keep her balance long enough to use the bathroom.The doctor also showed me what the eyes do when a pet has a stroke,they go back and forth really fast,and she still has that happening off and on.But,i do thank you very much for your quick reply,take care and be safe.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't have any experience with strokes in dogs, but I do have with humans. If I were you, I'd encourage and help your pup to keep moving and try to stick to your normal routines, even if they are cut short. You need the brains electrical signals to start reconnecting again and the muscles need to keep working so they don't atrophy. Keep doing the normal commands, sit, lie down, even if your pup can't manage it just yet, it all makes the brain work. Patience and perserverence. I'd also be slightly watchful when she's eating, just in case there is a bit of paralysis in the mouth area. 
Good luck and I'm so sorry to hear this happened to your poor old girl.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you Molly for posting,our girl wasnt eating at all since this happened,the doctor said to concentrate more on getting fluids in her so she dont get dehydrated,its even tough for her to go outside and use the bathroom as of now,so i have been using one of those large syringes to get water in her and i cooked her favorite eggs and she wouldnt touch them,so i will keep trying and see if she will eat some chicken,she did eat a small piece of white cheese though.The doctor said she would be dizzy and nausios(sp?)So this is day two since this happened,my wife and i pray she starts showing signs of improvement really soon ,she got sick once so far,this is worrying me crazy,we have had her since she was a baby.Thank you all for your replies,i hope i have some better news soon.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh boy, I truly feel for you. You are doing the absolute best you can and I really hopes she starts eating soon. Give her anything at all to tempt her appetite. Did the vet mention anything about giving her any type of liquid with electrolytes in it? Could be something to ask him. Good luck, will be thinking of you and her. Please keep us in touch with how she gets on - hang in there.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Hang in there hun. Hugs and paw licks coming your way!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

So very sorry to hear what you are going through with your baby. The syringe and water is an excellent idea. To go along with an earlier post might I suggest that the syringe have water and pedialyte so your dog gets some electrolytes. May help and certainly won't hurt. You are doing the best you can...one hour and one day at a time. 

Go for the flavorless pedialyte probably. I had my one girl go downhill quickly, after an x-ray and bloodwork she needed surgery to see just what was up. She wouldn't eat but she drank. I added pedialyte to her water, if I remember about 2/3 water 1/3 pedialyte although that is probably not as important as doing what you are doing with the syringe to get fluids into your furkid.

Please keep us posted, and you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi all,well we are on the two and a half day mark since our girl had her stroke.Last night she got up after we came in from outside and she headed for her water bowl,my wife and i were so happy we cried,i had to help her a littlt because she is still off balance.As far as food she took a really small bite and i am getting concerned,this morning she went pretty far out in the yard and took care of her buisness,but she has yet to go do her number two thing.I will be calling her doctor to ask some questions tommorrow because they are not open today,but it would be great to see her eat again,this is so,so hard,we love her more than anything,gotta go i cant see through the tears,Thank you all for your replies,you are so so kind.... Oh and i will get that pedialyte tommorrow,thanks so much...


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

You could also try adding 2 tablespoons of ACV in her water bowl or mix into some wetfood 5 days a week. It will help with dehydration, constipation and symptoms of stroke. I would also give 1 tablespoon of organic extra virgin coconut oil 5 days a week. That should help with dizziness and nausea.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I am sorry it took me so long to reply, haven't been on in a bit.

She didn't fully recover after her stroke until she was taken off the medication (she was given phenobarbital because the first Dr. thought it was a brain tumor so he put her on it as a seizure preventative), and while she was on that she wasn't quite herself. We had to carry her up and down the stairs outside, she couldn't go on long walks, very lethargic, we had to lead her to water and hand feed her. After we got a second opinion a few days later, we took her off the medicine, and within two days she was back to her normal self. So I can't honestly say how long it took her to get back to "normal", because I'm not sure if it was the medication causing her to be that lethargic, the stroke, or both. I'm guessing both. 

I'm sorry I can't be of more help, but it sounds like you guys are doing everything you can. Unflavored pedialyte/water mixture in a syringe is a good idea. It's good to hear she ate a little bite of something, but I wouldn't concentrate too much on making sure she poops now, dogs can go a few days without eating until they get back on their feet, water is more important. If she keeps turning her nose up at everything, try a roasted chicken from your grocery store. That was the one thing my old lady would eat when she didn't want anything else.

My thoughts are with you guys. Remember she needs you to be strong for her. She's lucky to have such dedicated parents.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

HI everyone,our girl is eating,we ordered her a chicken breast and have been feeding her a little at a time,she was so hungry after eating some chicken she picked a couple of her treats and munched them down also.So if that stays down we will feed her some more in about an hour,we still give her water but she has been to her bowl once and drank alot.Thank you all for your support,we hope and pray she will continue to recover,she is still dizzy and off balance,i am so glad she ate because it will give her more energy,i am going to talk to doctor tommorrow and pick up some pedialyte.Once again,thank you all so,so much.I will write more tommorrow.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Good news!!!! Slowly she seems to be bouncing back. At her age it may take a while and maybe she will still have some issues but hopefully you can bring her along and have her still have good quality of life. Crossing our paws for you folks!! Stay strong and think positive.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

So glad to hear she is doing better!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh that's awesome news. Keep her moving and keep her brain working. I'm so happy for you guys.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes,i have been bouncin off the walls waiting for her to eat,before her stroke she was eating really good meals and would lick her bowl clean.The chicken seems to be staying down and she is sleeping like a baby.My wife and i both are here all day everyday with her,at night i am checking on her within each and every hour,and then i hold her and tell her how special she is and how much we need for her to get better,we will keep taking small steps,she has been through so much,i pray she keeps improving,she is so strong.Thank you all,you have helped a great deal,and i will write more soon.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

No thanks button, so thanks.......


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

So glad to hear she's improving! Keep us updated on her progress~


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,my wife posted some pictures of our girl (Cupid) please feel free to take a look at them on my profile,I cried this morning when i signed in an seen her picture for our avatar.She is really tough and trying her best,she is going to the bathroom now and thats a relief,i just hope she will keep on trying to eat.She ate a chicken breast last night and had a couple of treats and that has stayed down,she didnt want any breakfeast though,I have to keep reminding myself to take it slowly,Lord knows she has been through alot.We also started her on the pedialyte,the doctor said that would be fine also.So we will keep you all posted,and we cant thank you all enough for taking time to reply,be in touch soon...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't worry a whole lot about her not eating. Physically, it won't hurt her to go 4 or 5 or 6 days without eating. Give her time to get her brain back somewhat in order and I'm sure she will eat.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm sure she'll probably eat again when she feels hungry, and don't forget with the water and pedialyte she is getting give her some nutrition. Also good news to hear that the bathroom thing is improving. Don't expect a whole lot of stool while she slowly works back up to eating. Try hard not to fret and worry too much. I know that seems easy for me to say, but many of us have been through similar feelings and worries. Pictures are gorgeous and thanks for sharing them. Keep us posted.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Well our baby ate again tonight,more chicken,if it were her regular food i dont think she would have eaten,but its ok for now,she really needs the protien,plus we are still giving her pedialyte.We added alot of nice photos of her on our profile,we have tons of pictures of our baby,so everyone to check them out.We really appreciate this forum and all of you here,from the bottom of our hearts,Thank You for all your info and kind words,Cupy thanks you also,she was named Cupid because she was born at Christmas time and they had named all the babies after the reindeer so we left her name the same,and i believe she loves it,well we will post some more on her recovery very soon.Stay safe,and i hope everyones pets are safe and healthy also.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Very cool, I suspected she would eat again tonight. At this point don't worry about her not eating her regular food wwhatever that is. Just stick to what is working and as she keeps improving you can add variety. In fact you may want to consider continuing to cook for her. You can sometimes really entice a dogs appetite with choices you have with home cooking. Pedialyte and water should also continue to keep her hydrated and add some extra nurtition to her diet. Thanks for keeping us posted, like I said many of us have been down this road with a senior, maybe not a stroke but things like cancer, cushings, diabetes etc. It is so tough when you have loved and cared for a dog for so long, you want them to keep on going forever. The love and care and special attentionn can go a long way to bringing your baby along, and hopefully giving you, your wife and her some good quality time.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,Cupid is stadily showing more and more improvement,it has been almost a week and she is getting stronger with a little more balance.I would like to know what caused her stroke to maybe help and prevent this from happening again,i have been looking through web-sites but dont havent found alot of info yet.,i will keep looking.But i just wanted to share and say she is doing awesome and even played in the snow a little,she loves it.Thank you all again and take care.I will post more later.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Also,does anyone think i should cut back on our distance when walking,i would try to walk her for a good twenty min. or so everyday,and when its nice out we would walk a second time every once in a while,she is also really active,im just wondering if i should try and slow things down a little since she had her fourteenth birthday in December,after of course she keeps on getting better since her stroke.Any thoughts anyone,what would you try and do to prevent another stroke?I am still not sure what could have caused this...


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

I wish I knew what caused it too. Have you done any online research on canine strokes to see what pops up? I would google it and see what happens. As far as her walks I would take your cues from her. As she regains balance and strength go with what seems good for her. I would not try to tire her out with exercise and I would think you might want to start slowly. I just don't know without some research. Hopefully one of the vet tech oriented people may be able to add their input to assist you with this. You could also ask the vet, but again asking the question here and researching it would help you with making decisions about her future activities, feeding etc. There may be some holistic support products to help as well. Also, consider checking Dog Aware it is a very comprehensive site with dietary and health info, maybe something will show up there. I am at work now or I would look into it more, but can right now. Will poke around more later.

Glad she is steadily improving.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Right on,im off to see what info i can find,thak you for pointing me in a couple of places,i am still not to caught up on all the computer stuff but i know enough to get around,but if you come up with any more sites i will check them out and read my heart out,Thank you,and i will be back later also..


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

After doing some searching,i came across vestibular diease which also makes the pet look as if it had a stroke also,I also remember the vet saying something about it also,but i lost my mind when he started hitting me with the news of the stroke,but i do remember him saying that there was a possibility that it could be vestibular.So,if anyone has an older dog or cat i would encourage you to read about it a little.Our baby had the eyes darting back and forth and everything that vestibular talks about.Anyway,she is doing great,and everyday she shows us by doing what she has always done in the past,she is getting stonger than ever,thank the lord above,this has been a scary week so far.,but i think she is almost back to herself,but still a little off balance.Thank you all...


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

I was wondering about vestibular disease, had heard of it before but since the vet seemed to be saying stroke.... 
Just glad to hear she is getting better each day!!

In the future remember google is your friend, lol and Dog Aware is a great site for health and special diet info and tons of other info. Maybe you guys can relax a little bit now as things are steadily improving, eventually you will know how far she will come and then adapt your care to her needs accordingly. Our seniors still have lots of love to give and share so keep on enjoying her!! She will love you for it.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Its been a week and a day now since our baby has been recovering and she is doing great,everyday she does something that she wasnt able to since last week and i pick up on it and its a great feeling,like today when she went to the bathroom she did the spinning out thing with her feet that i havent seen her do for awhile,its the little things like that,that keep showing me she is improving more and more, i had to laugh and tears came to my eyes knowing she is really getting back to where she was,i cant wait to walk her down the road again,she will love it so much.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Any new updates on your girl?? Hopefully she has continued to gain strength and progress!!


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes,Cupid is doing great and really doing well,she is starting to eat alot more,and the thing that has me a little on edge is that she is still having the runs when going to the bathroom,hopefully it has alot to do with the chicken,i added some rice and thought it would help a little,but not much.Im going to make her some steak tonight and see how things go then.Today makes two weeks that she has been recovering,so maybe she will straighten out soon.Thank you so much for asking about our girl,do you think i should call the doctor yet?,or wait a little longer?She is starting to eat more of a variety.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Cupybear, thanks for the update, I had been wondering. She is 14 correct?? Anyways, am glad to hear she is coming around since the stroke, gaining strength, eating and moving around better. All very good to hear. 

As far as the diarrhea I have a few thoughts. One would be I would get a sample into the vet for a fecal, tell them why and have them check a stool sample. Most vets will let you just bring one in without taking the dog in initially. Rule out some issues there. But, be aware just because you may get a sample that is all negative does not mean that it will be negative for a bugaboo or bacterial problem at some point. But at least you would know she has no immediately visible bugaoos. While she continues to have diarrhea she is not gaining nutrition from her food the way she should. Her recovery could be speeded up if you can get to the root of this problem and fix it.

We have had a difficulty with Blaze and digestive issues since November he is doing well on cooked and canned at the moment, kibble still remains to be seen. However, he is 13 and was on some foods with rice and some no grain foods for years. When the problem developed we started cooking ground turkey and brown rice, that did not work, it looked like poop with bird seed, he was not digesting the brownn rice even though it was cooked well. We then did ground turkey with white rice, poops firmed almost too much but were still greenish/yellow, it was weird. I then switched him to ground turkey and yams(almost said sweet potatoes, but what's available here and now is yams). Stools improved in a day. Yes it's a carb,yes your dog does not need a lot of it, but it has more nutritional value than white potatoes. He was on meds during this time too because something had irritated his digestive tract. Med was sulfasalazine, metronidazole did not work, although it probably prevented diarrhea it didn't stop greenish/yellow mushy rapid transit poops. We started and stuck with ground turkey and cooked yams only. Maybe 40-50% turkey for the first week or two, then 50-60% ground turkey the next week, gradually decreasing meds per vet and yams as well. Now we have him at 50% ground turkey, probably 40% canned mostly grain free except for merrick's Thanksgiving dinner which has the same primary ingredients as his cooked diet, and 10% yams. 

Not so sure variety would help her because if she has an irrritated digestive tract variety may keep irritating it right now. There is the possibility you furkid is allergic to grains and it may be time to consider saying good bye to the rice. Just food for thought. I think, am not sure, that oatmeal is gluten free you might try that rather than rice, or the yams/sweets as I mentioned. The yams/sweets will add fiber and help absorb extra moisture in the digestive tract. Pumpkin, plain canned pumpkin might do the same for her. Sweets we just cut up into cubes and cooked in water. I think too much pumpkin can cause loose stools too, but sweets/yams did not reate this problem and you could do the bulk amount easier and cheaper than canned pumpkin.

You might want to even consider ground chicken since she liked it, although chicken could be the problem too. Digestive issues take time and consistency and perseverence to get through. I would consider sticking with ground chicken or turkey and yams/sweets, both cooked. Cook the sweets/yams well in water ,keep the juice for moisture and mix it into the lightly cooked ground meat. Try it as a 50/50 split or do 50% meat, 40 yams/sweet/10% oats. not sure exactly what to suggest without seeing what you are dealing with. 

My main goal this weekend would be to try and get that stool to start firming up, then get a fecal sample in to your vet, then make a plan from there. 

It's late and I am babbling confusedly, but I will check back tomorrow night and see how it's going. You could also add some digestive enzymes to the cooked food to assist with this problem. Both our dogs get the minimal doseage of Nupro silver label. Enzymes, vtamins, and glucosamine/MSM/Chondroitin Sulfate for their joints. So far I've never had issues with a stiff arthritic siberian. 

Let me know your thoughts tomorrow and I can always stick in my two cents for consideration.
Take care now!


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Well stajbs,as soon as we heard from you i called the vet because my wife and i have been worrying about her watery stool since we are going on a couple of weeks now,anyway the vets office was closing at one,they said i could bring in the stool sample and they also have this medicine called(Proviable),its a paste along with a pill to help get her regular,so on Monday i may look into that after i get a stool sample and take it to them.Have you ever heard of proviable?We will look into the ground turkey with some yams until then,i think our girl will love that.Also where do you purchase the Nupro silver label from?Other than her stool she is doing so well,thank you so much for staying in touch and sharing information,i gotta run and will return soon,take care.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh,one other thing,we have had our girl on the interceptor med to protect her from heartworms for years now,do you think we should skip this dose until we get her other problem fixed?I will also ask the vet,but i wanted to see what you thought also stajbs,and she is 14 yrs. old now,she just had her fourteenth birthday right before X-mas,so she gets her birthday gifts and then gets her X-mas gifts,she is so lucky.We also think she sneaks out every year and helps Santa pull the sleigh,lol.Well,we will talk to you later,hope you and your pack are well and healthy,take care & be safe...


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Proviable, I gooogled it quickly, looks like a probiotic to aid digestion. Once the stool sample is done they will probably decide what might be best for her. A probiotic may be helpful. As far as medicinal treatments for diarrhea I am used to Metronidazole or Sulfasalazine. Metronidazole is also known as Flagyl I believe. Your vet will know better after the sample results what may help best, in the mean time try to firm up that stool. Hubby says it is a pain in the butt to cut up the yams but get out your peeler and a huge honking knife and prepare to cut them into like half inch cubes for cooking. He has been glad we have reduced the yams for Blaze. I don't give Heartworm every month but Blaze was due in November for the last dose before the deep of winter. I waited until December when his stool was more firm. Just didn't want to stress his digestion out more or should I say irritate his digestive tract any more than I had too. It won't hurt to wait like 45 days or so from the last dose. Maybe even longer depending on temps and where you are located. Mosquitos are the vector for heartworm so if it's cold yet you should be fine for a little while longer. Plus ask your vet if you need to be concerned about it since the stroke too. Nupro is available at many pet stores and farm and ag supply stores. You can also get it from many canine supply places online. I've usually gotten it at one of our two local farm/ag stores but I've ordered it from KV Vet Supply. Google Nupro and see what sites pop up, it will give you probably tons of options for purchase. Nupro also has digestive enzymes which may help her with the digestive problem, it is also liver flavored. It does contain flaxseed I think. I am not near my container at the moment or I would look. Sometimes some dogs are sensitive to flaxseed. Something to bear in mind is all. You can also loook at pre and probiotics online when you find some links with their catalogs online. Send away for some free catalogs too if you can. 

Ok, gotta fly for now, take care and keep me posted please.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you again for all the info you and others have been providing,i am going to be doing alot of searching and reading on various subjects to help Cupid through this as comfortable as possible,i know she is loving the meals being cooked for her,meat and plenty of it.My wife and i are both vegitarians,have been for five years or so now.But i will continue to cook meat for our girl alot more now.Well,have to wait till Monday and get the sample to the vet,so i will be in touch asap,thank you again,you have been helping us so so much.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Cupybear, just checking in to see how it's going for you folks!! Whatever the outcome don't hesitate to come back here with the results. Between all the folks here just about someone will be able to share experiences and hopefully wisdom. Hoping to hear how your girl is and how you and your wife are doing.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Yes, please keep us updated! I always check back here, even though I don't post...I love reading about the improvements she is making. You guys are wonderful doggy parents, and she is so lucky to have you.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,the vet called and said everything was fine as far as the stool sample,Cupid is still doing better everyday,she still has a little balance issues and hopefully that will get better.I have been doing alot of cooking for our girl and she is loving it,she started to get back to normal when going to the bathroom and then it got a little watery again,i will get her straight very soon.I am trying the turkey and yams tonight and tommorrow and we will see how that works out.I will stay in touch and let you all know how Cupid is doing,thank you all for your support.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

As long as she has no violent issues with the ground turkey and yams I would stick with it for a while. I was surprised Blaze never got bored, he was always ready for his next meal. If the diet firms her up I would stick with it for a while if you can manage the cooking, time, money etc. It may give the digestive tract time to heal. You won't have to worry for a while about other missing vitamins/minerals. Eventually we added calcium in the form of ground/macerated egg shells. They need to be allowed to dry first and then you can pound them to smithereens. Oh, and I forgot we had Nupro added to his turkey and yams through the whole seige which lasted from November till February when we started to add canned. We started with Merrick's Thanksgiving Dinner because it was... you guessed it Turkey and Yams primarily. 

Glad there were no visible bugaboos for your girl, one less med to have to t hrow into her right now is good.

Glad you sent us an update, much appreciated. I've lost 5 senior sibes in my 16 years and I know the whole cycle of life thing is not easy. Gotta take it one hour and one day at a time, and the hardest part is trying to stay upbeat and calm. Love your baby girl and appreciate each and every day for they are special. You will make awesome memories this way.

Take care!
Jackie


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Well i had to settle with sweet potatoes with the ground turkey and i cooked it up like you had explained and our girl really liked it alot,and then when she went out for bathroom break she was back to normal,not all the way,but i was happy for all of us.She seemed to feel alot better,and she has had a pretty active day so far.So as long as she likes the mixture i will continue to fix it for her,i still have to mess with the amounts of turkey and sweets to get it just right,but that shouldnt take long.Thank you so much for sharing the recipe,it has really helped us all,she was even able to sleep all through the night without having to run outside at crazy hours of the night,i felt so bad for her.Well,i think she will be able to catch up on some sleep,and myself also,but i am really glad this is working.Once again,we thank you very much,and Cupid sends you a big wet kiss.Talk to you all later.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Cupybear, that is great if her stools are starting to firm up for you. Hope it keeps improving. It sounds like she may have been developing a sensitivity to the brown and white rice you had tried, and regular old white potatoes can cause inflamation/irritation issues so that's why we went with sweets/yams. Cooked, they even look more soothing as you can see some of the fiber in the broth. Plus I humbly believe them to have a bit more nutritionsal value. I forget what I said in the beginning of this thread, but I think we did 60% yams/405turkey till our boy firmed up, did that for 4-5 days, then switched to 50/50 for a week, then 60/40 for a week, then 70/30 the next week. Adjust the sweets accordingly especially if you see improvements, just don't rush it. If you drop the percentage of sweets and her stools get loose again, perhaps wait and see how she is for one more meal and back up again until she is stable if needed. Please keep us posted. Having a crazy day at work so a nice wet sibe kiss is something to smile about. Thank-you.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Its been three weeks and two days now our girl has been recovering,and she is almost back to being 100%.She is waking me up everyday and ready to go on her walk and eat her breakfeast,she is doing great,its so nice to see her smile from ear to ear again and be her crazy self,she has been through alot and it was really scary for all of us.We thank all of you for your replies,you have all helped our small family more than you can imagine,we are really so thankful.We hope and pray you and your loved ones are in the best of health and spirits,we will continue to be a part of this forum,lots of good info here and a great crowd of people.We will be in touch,have a great weekend,we will post again soon-Thank You!!!


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

When we had a stool sample checked for Cupid and they called me with the results,i had told them i was interested in doing some blood work once she had a little more time to recover,and the lady says "we see here on her chart that you need to come in for a rabies shot in June or July,so how about if we do the blood sample then?Well,i thought to myself,and couldnt believe she was saying that after Cupid just had the stroke and all.I think that the summer is a little to far away,also Cupid is our world and we want to make sure everything else is ok with her,so we will be making an appointment very shortly.Does anyone else think that we should have some blood work done asap also,instead of putting it off for months?There could be some other issues especially at her age of 14yrs.,but you would never know by watching her be her happy self,she is one tough girl.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

It's always good to get bloodwork done. There was a thread somewhere here recently about the benefits of bloodwork. In the thread there was much discussion including fasting them a minimum of 12 hours before hand, being aware that certain diets can creat different levels of various things such as creatine. Plus if she is still on a special diet, like the turkey and sweets we discussed the vet needs to know that before the bloodwork. How is your girl doing these days, I have been wanting to check in here at DFC but have been crazy busy the past few days. So very glad to hear she is doing so much better by the way it sounds.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

cupybear said:


> There could be some other issues especially at her age of 14yrs.,but you would never know by watching her be her happy self,she is one tough girl.


I would have much more confidence in knowing your dog is in good health by watching her be her happy self, and full of energy. With my dogs, that has always told me all I need to know about their health. When that happiness and/or energy goes away, its time to see the vet. Otherwise, I don't feel the need.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Cupid is really doing great,she is loving the change in her food and i really think it has given her so much more energy also,since she is doing so well i may wait on the blood test,and try and let my guard down a little.We still keep an eye on her around the clock and i think its just from us going through having the thought of us losing our precious girl.Anyway,we cant ask for anything more,she is really doind the best she can,she may stumble a little here and there but that is happening less and less alsnce again,we thank everyone for your prayers and replies,you are all great.,have a good weekend and be safe-Thanks-Timmy,Terri&Cupid


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Great news, glad to hear of her improvement!!! Been away for a few days from the computer and wondered how things were going.


----------

